# No email notification?



## 2004raptor

This started sometime today. I have noticed several threads I am subscribed to get replies without sending me email notifications. I remember this happening a while back relating to gmail addresses. Not sure if its the same thing or something else.


----------



## Mike Lang

My gmail notifications work today so that would rule out TFC & gmail.


----------



## 2004raptor

Thanks for the reply. It started working again late last night for me. I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## 2004raptor

No notifications again today.


----------



## 2004raptor

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## smoberly

I haven't been receiving them for months....is this an issue on the forum side...I believe I have my settings correct...I have checked my junk mail...nothing.


----------



## Mike Lang

You may have accidentally clicked on the spam button at some point. You'd have to check with your provider to see if they're filtering it on their end before it gets to you. You can change email addresses to confirm it's your provider.


----------



## unitron

Mike Lang said:


> You may have accidentally clicked on the spam button at some point. You'd have to check with your provider to see if they're filtering it on their end before it gets to you. You can change email addresses to confirm it's your provider.


I've notice the past several months that I get notifications, but not for every new post of a thread all the time, sometimes it's like every 3 or 4, or every 10, depending (I think) on how active the thread is.

It's sort of like whatever software handles notifying me is "lazy".

And that's not on just one thread, but any number of fairly busy ones.


----------



## smoberly

yes, I have checked my junk folder, our spam filter...nothing...I am just not getting any (and I do receive them from other forums that I participate in).


----------



## Ichinisan

2004raptor said:


> This started sometime today. I have noticed several threads I am subscribed to get replies without sending me email notifications. I remember this happening a while back relating to gmail addresses. Not sure if its the same thing or something else.


I bet you have a Hotmail email address. That's why I stopped using Hotmail.

I couldn't even successfully register for most Internet forums. Only some Hotmail accounts are affected this way.


----------



## Ichinisan

Mike Lang said:


> You may have accidentally clicked on the spam button at some point. You'd have to check with your provider to see if they're filtering it on their end before it gets to you. You can change email addresses to confirm it's your provider.


Not so with some Hotmail. I have poured through every intricate setting to make sure that there is no spam filtering and I still can't get activation emails and notifications from most forums. They do not go to the spam folder. They simply do not arrive. I did not have a POP3 client eating-up messages. Hotmail engineers are completely ignorant of this issue, but I've confirmed it many, many times with other users.

Some Hotmail accounts are affected and some are not. It drove me to abandon the Hotmail account I used since 1999 and get a Gmail account.

Gmail conversations, labels, and filters are sooo much better! Even if Hotmail fixes the problem that gobbles-up legitimate email, I will not go back unless they can match Gmail's features. I can't even find a software client that comes close to what Gmail does.

I suggest that all forums should have a warning when a user tries to register or set a Hotmail address. Maybe Microsoft will finally learn how wide-spread the issue is.


----------



## 2004raptor

Ichinisan said:


> I bet you have a Hotmail email address. That's why I stopped using Hotmail.
> 
> I couldn't even successfully register for most Internet forums. Only some Hotmail accounts are affected this way.


i have a gmail address. 
It still happens once every year or so. I'll stop getting notifications for a day or two and then thy'll come back.


----------



## Mike Lang

I've had gmail for years and not a day goes by without notifications from here.


----------



## Marc

I'm using Gmail also for my domain. Notifications from the forum seem to have stopped. My last one was on April 19 at 12:36 PM.

Are you seeing any rejections to my domain for notifications from here (not that I'd know how to fix them considering it's Google running the mail server)?


----------



## Peter Redmer

@Marc- We currently use Google for serving mail here also -- I tried a test through vB and it sent to my personal Gmail without issue, so not sure what's happening. If you have something specific you'd like me to check, let me know.


----------



## unitron

If my "inbox", not on my computer, but on the ISP's mail server, filled up and some notification emails got bounced back, would that cause y'all to quit sending them, despite my preference settings in the user control panel?


----------



## Mike Lang

I'm not sure about here, but that's how it works on AVS. When they bounce back, your email gets blacklisted.


----------



## unitron

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not sure about here, but that's how it works on AVS. When they bounce back, your email gets blacklisted.


Who do I have to promise not to try to sleep with to get it fixed?


----------



## Mike Lang

Try sending Peter a PM. Someone there would have to look at the email logs.


----------

